# Deer licenses available



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Record Number of Deer Licenses Proposed

For the third consecutive year the North Dakota Game and Fish Department is 
proposing a record number of deer gun licenses, according to Randy Kreil, 
game and fish wildlife division chief. The figure being submitted to 
Governor John Hoeven's office for approval is 123,475 licenses, an increase 
of 6,550 from 2002.

The increase in licenses, according to Kreil, is intended to reduce deer 
numbers to unit management goals. "Several mild winters and the resulting 
increase in reproductive success have raised the state's white-tailed deer 
population above management objectives," he said.

Over the past several years, overall license numbers for antlerless 
white-tailed deer have increased significantly, up to 60 or even 80 percent 
in some units, Kreil added. At the same time, antlered deer licenses have 
remained constant, or increased only slightly.

Mule deer licenses are proposed to increase slightly from 2002, Kreil said, 
reflecting a conservative approach to managing mule deer numbers. 
"Population and reproductive surveys conducted in the past nine months 
indicate a modest increase in overall mule deer numbers," he added, 
"therefore the department is recommending a small increase in available 
licenses."

During the annual spring mule deer survey in April, biologists counted 2,061 
mule deer in 23 study areas surveyed, up from 1,948 tallied last year. 
Density of mule deer per square mile was 7.3, up from 6.8 in 2002. The 
density of mule deer in 2003 was also higher than the long-term average of 
6.1 mule deer per square mile.

The number of licenses recommended for the 2003 season includes 5,225 for 
mule deer, an increase of 350 from last year; 2,364 for muzzle-loader, up 
164 from last year; and 267 restricted youth antlered mule deer, an increase 
of six from last year.

Other significant proposals include:

* Closing an additional portion of Unit 3C to centerfire rifles. The 
area is that part of Unit 3C starting on ND Highway 1806 from Mandan city 
limits south to a point directly west of the mouth of the Heart River. Then 
east to the west bank of the Missouri River, then north along the west bank 
of the Missouri River to Mandan city limits and then west along Mandan city 
limits to the point of origin.

* Changing how deer are tagged. This change came after discussions 
with meat processors, taxidermists, hunters and game wardens, Kreil said. 
The change involves the addition of a carcass tag which will remain with the 
meat while the primary tag will stay with the head or antlers. "This 
eliminates the problems that arise when people send different parts of the 
animal to different places," Kreil added, "such as the taxidermist and the 
meat processor. Previously, one part of the animal had no tag with it."

* Allowing for a fourth license. A fourth license could be proclaimed 
for antlerless deer only if the game and fish director determines after the 
regular lottery that an adequate number of licenses remain available. The 
fourth season would run concurrently with the regular gun, muzzle-loader and 
bow seasons. "In previous years there were allowances made for a second and 
third season only," Kreil said. "In anticipation of an increased number of 
available licenses the fourth season option was added if necessary."

Applications for the 2003 season will be available mid-May. The proposed 
opening date for the 2003 deer gun season is Nov. 7.


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

sweet


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

BB you are not even from the state, why do you care???\
Anyways as for muley tags lets hope I get one this year!!


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

yes i am
i live in grand forks nd
i got red river high school
i used goto centru elementary and south middleschool

ask me a ? about GF


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Is it true you have to be stupid to be a sioux fan??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
(just joking)


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

the sioux rule though

u naem a sport at which the bison better at then the sioux which draws over 3000 fans


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Spelling!!!!


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

THATS WHAT I THOUGHY
NO SPORT


----------



## bowhunter1 (Sep 26, 2002)

uh seriously BB, sioux do rule, but lets let someone else represent em'


----------

